# SP2208WFP OR 2209WA (VS) E2200HD OR G2412HD OR S2409W



## emmarbee (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
I need some help in buying a monitor for my friend. Before starting this thread, I've went through many threads on monitors. And I've shortlisted some of the monitors. I will list them below. I need to know the performance of these monitors in comparison with my current LCD monitors. 

LIST 1: My Monitors:
1)Dell SP2208WFP - Now production Stopped
2)Dell 2209WA - 16.5K best price

LIST 2:Shortlisted Monitors For my friend
1)BenQ E2200HD / T2200HD
2)BenQ E2400HD/G2412HD / V2400W 
3)Dell S2409W/S2209W
4)Samsung 2233SW

If any one of you have SEEN atleast one monitor from each of my list - please give me your comparison opinion of the monitors.


Thanks in advance!

P.S: Please don't give comparison just based on specs or reviews. I need the opinions of people who have actually seen the monitors.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

I have personally seen, calibrated & played on the Samsung 2233SW. I have to admit, it's fantastic & complete value for money monitor. The colour reproduction, contrast & crispness is great. The glossy finish makes it look more attractive as well. So can definitely vouch for this monitor.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2009)

1)BenQ E2200HD / T2200HD - Good VFM / price-performance ratio
2)BenQ E2400HD/G2412HD / V2400W  - no idea
3)Dell S2409W/S2209W - No idea
4)Samsung 2233SW - Stunning look, crispy creen and best in class AFAI have seen.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 19, 2009)

Dell 2209WA ---- Only 6 Words "If u can Afford --- NO COMPETITION" 

I have seen this beauty in action, and believe me its great !!! no TN panel LCD can come even close of the picture quality it has to offer as it is an e-IPS panel.

Pros
+ Great Picture Quality (infact unmatched)
+ Superb Viewing Angles (178 degrees horizontaly with minimal loss in picture quality)
+ Sturdy Built.
+ DELL

Cons
+ Pricey
+ Not HD (1680 x 1050)


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 19, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt: Hmmm . ..  I've seen many of them saying "2233sw excels!" - But I dunno its performance when compared to the monitors in my list (2209WA and sp2208WFP).
As far as my eyes are concerned - I could not find a great difference in picture quality between SP2208WFP and 2209WA. The slight difference that I noticed are
--> Contrast Ratio of 2209WA rocks! The Blacks are BLACK and WHITES are White. I checked a sample clip of Underworld 720p in both the monitors and SP2208WFP didn't excel in blacks when reduced the gamma/brightness - the whites didn't look well.

--> SP2208WFP looks more glittering. I mean the glosssy panel makes the picture more shiny than the 2209WA.

--> The viewing angle of SP2208WFP sucks when compared to that of 2209WA. But when viewed perfectly perpendicular - there aren't much difference.


Now my question is - will my eye find any difference in quality between these monitors and the monitors that I own.

@harryneopotter: The price of 2209WA comes under the "PROS" section mate not "CONS" - YOU CAN'T FIND SUCH A BEAUTIFUL IPS MONITOR AT THIS PRICE - I HAD BOUGHT SP2208WFP for 17K and this 2209WA started with 14.5K and now increased because of demand (i guess they have intentionally rised its price). The only CONS is 1680x1050 - if only it had 1920x1080 - I would've suggested everybody that monitor alone - even if a person had 10K / 12K budget - I ll request/plead them to hold their breath until they rise their funds and then invest in such a beautiful piece of technology.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

emmarbee said:


> @Ethan_Hunt: Hmmm . ..  I've seen many of them saying "2233sw excels!" - But I dunno its performance when compared to the monitors in my list (2209WA and sp2208WFP).


I can't draw a direct comparison to the monitors mentioned in you list merely because I haven't seen them. To tell you the truth, very few people might must have seen all of these monitors in action to really provide a comparison.


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 19, 2009)

^ ya, I know that. But still, some of them might have seen their friend's/relative's monitor. They could drop in their opinions. 

If there is no such thing as performance degrade - I'd definitely recommend my friends to buy G2412HD over Dell's S2409W. But I'm afraid how a 12K 24" would perform good? But now that doubt has spread over to S2409W too!!!! As I saw S2409W being sold at 12K - Now I wonder how this monitor could perform? Is it good enough like my monitor or they are just cheating


----------



## agm_1052001 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dell is in market only becuz of its brand value.....follow the qaulity and nt the brand.....i had my two frnds cancel the order for dells 24 " lcds  and go for the Benq's G24...

the most imp fact was the price at 33 k dell was the costliest LCD in market.with same warranty as benq. and u knw wats benq price right []

+1 for benq 

just to add ...we got this monitors last weekend frm lamington.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 19, 2009)

^^
Dell S2409W is currently available for 12750/- So it is almost same for BenQ (<1k difference). I have recently brought the model and I am happy with it. I have also seen the dell 2209WA and I must say I was really impressed. I have seen Benq only in shop (So cant saymuch about it) my friend has Samsung T220 and another has 2233SW (though we were looking for 2333SW from samsung, but it is not available in India). I ultimately bought Dell S2409W (so you might consider my opinion biased) anyways, here are my two cents of  thought on the issue.

Issue 1. resolution and size ratio: Primary advangtage of a 24 incher is a resolution of 1900 (Compared to Dell 2209wa)at asize of 23.5 inch. (Believe me, it appears nicely huge on the desk) (and yes I know plasma TVs are larger ). The pixel density (that is number of pixels per actual square inch) is really ideal ....it doesnt show the edges of letters  as pixels and at the same time the letters doesnt appear too small at normal dpi settings of the OS. 
I am not too happy with the monitors which cramp 1900 in 22 inch (actually 21 inch). During long hours of office work at my friends I felt it a bit too glaring. I would go for 1600 pixel res on a 22 incher and 1900 only on 24 incher or more. 

Issue 2. Colour: Honestly I couldnot find any significant difference in colours (fidelity/ vibrancy/ sharpness) when viewing these monitors one at a time at difference places. But at shop Benq appeared a bit over the top in colours to me and edges a bit less sharp. It might as well be due to improper settings. Based on internet review i steered clear of it , but many people are more than happy with it. (My reasoning was simple --- at shops all monitors are equally well or equally badly set....so if sammy/dell perform better at such settings why take the risk).....  On plus side benq has some excellent deals and if funding is short... which is a very important factor then go for Benq and tweak it at home. *If not Sammy has perhaps the best of colours. *I also left LG because the colours were too harsh and edge bleeding was visible. (again same logic --Sammy/dell  looked better in comparison )(Might be that shop owner favoured Sammy and settings were different... cant help). 

Issue 3: The viewing angle. Though all companies say for TN panels the viewing angle is 160, it is not (It is 160deg at contrast level of 1/10 ). so in 24 inch TN panel if U are reasonably close to the table U will have no problem (can move head about 30 Deg actually) but if 2 persons are sitting... One edge ( the farthest will become yellowish)...Vertically is even worse (forget sitting on th floor and wathing movie on the table, You will have to tilt down). 
The most amazing angles I saw were on 2208WA , Handsdown it is a winner, Colour fidelity is also miles ahead of others.....and a res of 1600 at 21 inch is just optimal. But it comes at around 17000/- ......I wanted more space and a bigger monitor... (I watch TV while working on the sys)....   TWO OF MY FRIENDS ARE ACTUALYY WAITING FOR 2409WA WHICH IS THERE IN US BUT NOT HERE...must be coming sometimes next year (They already have anLC)

cont....


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 20, 2009)

So, to cut a long story short....

IF I was a gamer:  With a good grafix card (at least GTX 260 or 4850)... I would go for 24 inch (games look great in 24 inch), but if I was upgrading only my monitor I would go for a 22inch at 1600 res. 1900 res is too much to pull on older gfx card and some LCDs are not that good at image scaling at non native res.

If I was a movie freak: offcourse 24 inch because the bigger the better ..... HD doesnt matter at 21 inch. The 700 mb movie files u download is actually 500X275 pixel dimension.... so get some good original dvd atleast from the library or .......(you know BDrip...) 

If you are a very obsessive person or a photoshop expert: go for 2209WA or WAIT for 2409 WA. 

Dont go ever for the Ultrasharp Dells .... they cost a bomb.... but are PVA (Means brilliant picute but with input lag.....only recomended for professionals....Who wont be reading my chatter anyway! )

Cont..


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 20, 2009)

So my pick:
For most persons (30% work ..30% movies...30% game ...10% bakwass) 
SP2208WFP --- Never

 2209WA--- If u have money // can pick up subtle difference in colours // Small desk //and cant wait // happy at 21 inch

E2200HD OR G2412HD ----- between the two I will suggest G2412 (except if money is a problem)

OR S2409W: I got it   (I think at 13000/- it gives best VFM....)

Look out for Sammy 2233 ..... Great model at 21 inch.... But sadly sammy still hasent brought in its 24 inches to India.

ENJOY (Hope I Helped)


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 20, 2009)

PS: Between Dell and Benq 24 inches I cheese Dell because

1. Dell has a Non-glossy panel (So doesnt reflect my tubelight directly behind me)
2. Colours are sharper (I feel, you are free to disagree)
3. Support at home (If something is wrong, Dell people will come to your home and take it away.... so no botheration to carry it to service center)
4. Price is comparable (1k to 1.5k different)

END


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 20, 2009)

@agm_1052001 - as shadowfox said the price has now come down.

Thats an Excellent Reply from you, shadowfox!
One small glitch though - why not SP2208WFP? Is it just because it is stopped or u hate that?

If you have seen SP2208WFP earlier, what would be the score of it, when compared to that your monitor?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 20, 2009)

Click


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 20, 2009)

There is no 2409WA (or anyother e-IPS 24") as mentioned by shadowfox. Even in U.S


----------



## agm_1052001 (Jul 20, 2009)

@shadow

can u post the contact details for the retailer .. i didnt see the lcd tht your talking abt on the dell.co.in


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 21, 2009)

@ agm_1052001

Look here *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/dell-s2409w-rs-12750-shipped-you-140163.html
U can give him my reference.

Alternatively .... U can write an email to Dell. Go to Dell India website and try to click on any monitor ... ultimately a email equiry form will come. Ask dell and U will get reply quite soon. 

Sadly the dell website and actual models available doesnt allways match (Strange  but true)


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 21, 2009)

@ emmarbee

Ha ha.... There is none currently ... BUT MY FRIENDS ARE LIVING ON THE HOPE OF BUYING A 24 inch s-ips monitor with 1900 res. What would be called except 2409wa. We did do a fanatic search and found some pages ... Just do a google and see !!!

 come on ....YOU SEARCHED AND FOUND IT OUT BECAUSE YOU KNOW IT WOULD BE PERFECT.  

I would also never think twice if it at all comes out.

Also about 2208wfp or 2408wfp ... I havent seem them in person.  But I read that they were going out of production... and they were glossy.


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 22, 2009)

Have anyone of you heard about Dell's G2410 and G2210? They've been advertised on Dell India site.
Cnet.com has reviewed both monitors and said both are excellent.
But cnet.com.AU has stated G2410 as excellent but not G2210 ???

The display mate score of 97 by both of these monitors is no where near the display mate scores of Dell 2209wa, 2408WFP, SP2208WFP, 2409W.

Dell SP2208WFP - 90
Dell 2408WFP - 90
Dell S2409W - 87
BenQ E2400HD - 85

May its because of the LED technology it is able to display so much colors???


----------



## savagex (Jul 22, 2009)

WTH man ? DELL does not sell monitors directly in India.
I just spoke to their customer representative.  

They told to procure the monitor from outside dealers.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 22, 2009)

Dell panels are simply fuber .. i own one myself, and its almost a 2 year old panel now, but is still unrivaled by new panels .. most people think oversaturated and overbright panel = best IQ .. but unless one panel can reproduce the near-true color that the image shud be, its not a good monitor at all. Samsungs have awesome blacks, but it slightly over saturates reds for my, and thats even with T220HD .. The Dell panels that i've tested till date may produce a slightly less effective black, but the color reproduction is almost natural .. Benq, AOC simply produce monitors at a good price. If u can afford Dell its worth every damm penny, if u cant dont complain and settle for something in your budget. But the quality of Dell panels remains a class apart ..


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 22, 2009)

@ emmarbee

Good find regarding the backlit LED series. 
But they were not available with Dell 20 days back (when I talked to them). Good luck if u find them. Yes LCD backlight are said to increase the colour gamut. I have seen them only in Dell XPS laptops and they look cool (albeit a bit colder bluish...but that can be adjusted).

If you are really looking for highend also look for the Samsung 120hz. According to Toms hardware Anandtech (either of these two, dont remember exactly... so dont pull my leg)
They were performing very good.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 22, 2009)

@ savagex

I didnt get you.....dell does sell monitors in India and u can order it online. Just to help u out here is the email I received from them after I enquired to them (March this year).

Hi,

Thanks for your interest in Dell!!

Please find the price details for the monitor of your choice. The price indicated is including of taxes, delivery & 3 year replacement warranty. You can make a credit card payment / DD payment. Once the order is placed you can expect this to be delivered in about 7 working days, as we are shipping this from Chennai . For more information & processing the order please get in touch with me, you can send me a mail or can reach me on the landline number that is mentioned below

Dell 2208 WFP 22 " UltraSharpTM Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor: 16,200/-

Dell S2209  WFP 22 Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor: 14500/-

Dell  S2409  WFP 24" Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor: 18900/-

Dell  2408 WFP 24" ultra sharp Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor: 42,000/-

We do not have the 2209 WA as of now.

Regards,



Harish Chandrashekar

Sales Account Manager

Dell India Pvt Ltd

Direct number :080-25068540

Fax number    :080-25068500

E Mail id         :Harish_C@Dell.com

But a word of caution......Individual prices of dell are higher than group order. So head over to here *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/dell-s2409w-rs-12750-shipped-you-140163.html and order from Phoenix (I am not promoting anyone... just telling you how to get a good deal. Its your choice. Bty ... I know him ...so he is dependable... can give him my reference). 

To the mods: Why cant we have our own dealers section like this ^????


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 23, 2009)

@savagex - I had bought my Dell Monitor directly from Dell. Contact Harish - I guess he's the one who attends everybody's call around India.

@Shadowfax2009 - you mean LED backlights increases color gamut, Right?

@deathvirus_me - Dude, don't talk in general. You gotta be specific about models. It is not like Dell>samsung>benq etc., 2209wa>S2233>S2209W>E2400HD etc., 

Not the samsung models always produce bad colors and Dell always produces good colors. Of course most of the Dell monitors are trustable than samsung's ones. But there are/might be some better monitors in samsung, BenQ, L.G etc.,


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes 
Experts seem to think so .... That LEDs produce purer whites and so increase the colour gamut. There  various kinds of LED arrangement and picture quality will vary accordingly. Most LCDs have a layer of LEDs behind the TN film that dim  and brighten together to produce more dynamic contrast... (According to experts .... its  more of gimmick than actual use).... Better series have local dimming of LEDs in areas of darkness .... The professional LEDs dont have white LEDs but triads of red green and blue LEDs to produce the purest of colours....  

Read these

*videoediting.digitalmedianet.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=33128

*www.trustedreviews.com/monitors/review/2007/09/07/Samsung-SyncMaster-XL20/p1

*www.macworld.com/article/57740/2007/05/ledbacklight.html

*74.125.153.132/search?q=cache:Iycs...d+backlight+monitors&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in 

PDF here *74.125.153.132/search?q=cache:Iycs...d+backlight+monitors&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in

and here
*www.samsung.com/uk/business/b2b/pdfs/case_studies/LED_BLU_White_Paper.pdf


I liked the review  of Sammy 120hz though

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/monitors/display/samsung-sm2233rz_11.html#sect0

A very exhaustive LCD technology review here
*solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Vikuiti1/BrandProducts/secondary/optics101/

(jump to sources of light)

However at the end of the day without seeing any of these babies I honestly don't know what to say.......


----------



## savagex (Jul 24, 2009)

Shadowfax2009 said:


> @ savagex
> 
> I didnt get you.....dell does sell monitors in India and u can order it online. Just to help u out here is the email I received from them after I enquired to them (March this year).
> 
> But a word of caution......Individual prices of dell are higher than group order. So head over to here *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/dell-s2409w-rs-12750-shipped-you-140163.html and order from Phoenix (I am not promoting anyone... just telling you how to get a good deal. Its your choice. Bty ... I know him ...so he is dependable... can give him my reference).


 


emmarbee said:


> @savagex - I had bought my Dell Monitor directly from Dell. Contact Harish - I guess he's the one who attends everybody's call around India.


 
I called up the Dell customer care. They said that Dell does not anymore sell monitors to individual customers. Anyways ill try contacting Harish and Phoenix.
Will give Phoenix your reference.  

Thanks anyways guys...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jul 24, 2009)

S2209WA in 22 inchers! 

S2408WFP in 24 inchers all the way! Maybe i am a bit late in my reply!


----------



## Lucifer (Jul 24, 2009)

The S2209WA is based on an S-IPS panel. Brilliant for colour apps and viewing angles. Buy it, eyes closed...


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 25, 2009)

What's the 'S'2209WA -  guys are talking about? and what's the S-IPS panel?
Isn't that 2209WA and e-IPS?
However - its a best buy hands down!


----------

